# Dobradinha serrana: Itaipava, a Barra da Tijuca das montanhas + Petrópolis



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Boa noite!

Hoje estou mostrando aqui algumas fotos que tirei neste domingo em Itaipava e mais um punhado que tirei ano passado no centro histórico de Petrópolis.

(adicionar descrição em breve)

*Itaipava*

1 - Quem chega ao distrito vindo do Rio acaba a se deparar com um dos prédios do complexo Granja Brasil

IMG_20190127_143031982 by Lorram, no Flickr

2 - Estrada União e Indústria, que teve esse trecho duplicado pela prefeitura de Petrópolis em meados da década passada

IMG_20190127_143529670 by Lorram, no Flickr

3 - Granja Brasil

IMG_20190127_143803428 by Lorram, no Flickr

4 - Agência de carros "de pobre":

IMG_20190127_144055674 by Lorram, no Flickr

5 -

IMG_20190127_144221422 by Lorram, no Flickr

6 - 

IMG_20190127_144425993 by Lorram, no Flickr

7 - Centros comerciais, coisa característica do modelo "sprawl" de urbanização

IMG_20190127_144503338 by Lorram, no Flickr

8 - 

IMG_20190127_144935686 by Lorram, no Flickr

9 - Ponte sobre o Rio Piabanha, que corta Petrópolis e deságua no Paraíba do Sul, junto ao Paraibuna vindo de MG (em... Três Rios)

IMG_20190127_145043859 by Lorram, no Flickr

10 - 

IMG_20190127_145151740 by Lorram, no Flickr

11 - Parque Municipal, na verdade um espaço para eventos 

IMG_20190127_145251153 by Lorram, no Flickr

12 - Mini-shopping (vocês verão mais deles nas próximas fotos)

IMG_20190127_145331852 by Lorram, no Flickr

13 -

IMG_20190127_145522003 by Lorram, no Flickr

14 - 

IMG_20190127_145619255 by Lorram, no Flickr

15 - 

IMG_20190127_150008757 by Lorram, no Flickr

16 - Restaurante de comida portuguesa renomado

IMG_20190127_150121011 by Lorram, no Flickr

17 - 

IMG_20190127_150314903 by Lorram, no Flickr

18 - 

IMG_20190127_150327084 by Lorram, no Flickr

*Petrópolis*

19 -

IMG_20181215_190504051 by Lorram, no Flickr

20 - 

IMG_20181215_182338894_HDR by Lorram, no Flickr

21 - 

IMG_20181215_182333496 by Lorram, no Flickr

22 - 

IMG_20181215_182240711 by Lorram, no Flickr

23 - 

IMG_20181215_173034040 by Lorram, no Flickr

24 - 

IMG_20181215_172434353_HDR by Lorram, no Flickr

25 - 

IMG_20181117_174142023 by Lorram, no Flickr

26 - 

IMG_20181117_175601546 by Lorram, no Flickr

27 - 

IMG_20181117_175619102 by Lorram, no Flickr

28 - 

IMG_20181117_180238527 by Lorram, no Flickr

29 - 

IMG_20181117_180550416 by Lorram, no Flickr

30 - 

IMG_20181117_180752347 by Lorram, no Flickr

31 - 

IMG_20181117_183554662 by Lorram, no Flickr

32 - 

IMG_20181117_183652366 by Lorram, no Flickr

33 - Majórica, um dos restaurantes mais tradicionais da cidade

IMG_20181117_170813 by Lorram, no Flickr

34 - 

IMG_20181027_161315816_HDR by Lorram, no Flickr

35 - 

IMG_20181027_161552397_HDR by Lorram, no Flickr

36 - 

IMG_20181027_161727873_HDR by Lorram, no Flickr

37 - 

IMG_20181027_161822358_HDR by Lorram, no Flickr

38 - 

IMG_20181027_161912394 by Lorram, no Flickr

39 - 

IMG_20181027_162609586_HDR by Lorram, no Flickr

40 - 

IMG_20181027_162637895_HDR by Lorram, no Flickr

41 - 

IMG_20181027_162740189 by Lorram, no Flickr

42 - 

IMG_20181027_163341582_HDR by Lorram, no Flickr

43 - 

IMG_20181027_163643605_HDR by Lorram, no Flickr

44 - 

IMG_20181027_163804010_HDR by Lorram, no Flickr

45 - 

IMG_20181027_164516290_HDR by Lorram, no Flickr

46 - 

IMG_20181027_164524700_HDR by Lorram, no Flickr

47 - 

IMG_20181027_164640379 by Lorram, no Flickr

48 - 

IMG_20181027_164730899_HDR by Lorram, no Flickr

49 - 

IMG_20181027_164850495_HDR by Lorram, no Flickr

50 - 

IMG_20181027_165022058_HDR by Lorram, no Flickr

51 - 

IMG_20181027_165201869 by Lorram, no Flickr

52 - 

IMG_20181027_165312846_HDR by Lorram, no Flickr

53 - 

IMG_20181027_165342122_HDR by Lorram, no Flickr

54 - 

IMG_20181027_165455489_HDR by Lorram, no Flickr

55 - 

IMG_20181027_165603396_HDR by Lorram, no Flickr


----------



## Leonardo CG (Jun 26, 2009)

Itaipava e Petrópolis são realmente sensacionais. Belas imagens.


----------



## fernando-mota (Aug 5, 2014)

Lindas as fotos, A Região Serrana do Rio tem paisagens surpreendentes!!
Gostei do título de Itaipava, a Barra da Tijuca da Serra, eu conhecia como a Búzios da Serra!!


----------



## Evandro (Jun 19, 2005)

Surpreso aqui com a beleza e a organização de Itaipava!!! :cheers:

Pena que não tive a oportunidade de passar por lá quando fui à Petrópolis no ENSB aí do RJ. Valeu pelo registro.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Muito show, Itaipava é um lugar que pouco passei na vida. O centro de Petrópolis é show, um dos cascos históricos favoritos meus do Brasil


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Leonardo CG said:


> Itaipava e Petrópolis são realmente sensacionais. Belas imagens.


Valeu!



fernando-mota said:


> Lindas as fotos, A Região Serrana do Rio tem paisagens surpreendentes!!
> Gostei do título de Itaipava, a Barra da Tijuca da Serra, eu conhecia como a Búzios da Serra!!


Pode-se comparar também a Búzios, mas eu creio que muito do urbanismo de Itaipava segue o modelo barrense de ser, com uma avenida principal com serviços à la "strip mall" e vias internas com condomínios, logicamente guardadas as devidas proporções. 



Evandro said:


> Surpreso aqui com a beleza e a organização de Itaipava!!! :cheers:
> 
> Pena que não tive a oportunidade de passar por lá quando fui à Petrópolis no ENSB aí do RJ. Valeu pelo registro.


Muito obrigado!



Ice Climber said:


> Muito show, Itaipava é um lugar que pouco passei na vida. O centro de Petrópolis é show, um dos cascos históricos favoritos meus do Brasil


Petrópolis deve ser destino obrigatório a qualquer um que visita o Rio, não só pela sua beleza, mas também por sua importância histórica - já que ela foi praticamente a segunda capital do Brasil por quase 100 anos, desde o segundo reinado até a mudança de capital para Brasília, em 1960.

Muito obrigado por comentar!


----------



## Jeptan (Apr 3, 2011)

Lindas. Quase fui aí em janeiro, infelizmente não deu. hno:


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Belo thread, lorrampaiva.

É uma das regiões de Serra que mais amo no país. Esse casario só faz aumentar o charme natural da região.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Itaipava e Petrópolis: irmãs quase siamesas!

Ótimo thread, Lorram!


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Tudo lindo parabéns!!


----------



## David de andrade (Nov 15, 2004)

Belíssimas imagens, e as cidades então ajudam e muito.
Tenho muita vontade em conhecer Petrópolis.


----------



## Driano MG (Sep 23, 2007)

Conheço bem os dois lugares, mas faz tempo que não entro dentro de Petrópolis, que aliás acho a cidade com o centro mais cosmopolita (tirando a RM) e com ares de metrópole devido a densidade e verticalização. Comeu pão com linguiça na Casa do Alemão não?

Deixa eu ver se vc é dos meus, já comeu alguma coisa no Barrakin subindo a serra? :lol:


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Jeptan said:


> Lindas. Quase fui aí em janeiro, infelizmente não deu. hno:


Vá.



Geoce said:


> Belo thread, lorrampaiva.
> 
> É uma das regiões de Serra que mais amo no país. Esse casario só faz aumentar o charme natural da região.


:cheers:



Emanuel Paiva said:


> Itaipava e Petrópolis: irmãs quase siamesas!
> 
> Ótimo thread, Lorram!


Na verdade uma é filha da outra. 



cassianoitu said:


> Tudo lindo parabéns!!


Valeu!



David de andrade said:


> Belíssimas imagens, e as cidades então ajudam e muito.
> Tenho muita vontade em conhecer Petrópolis.


Não vai se arrepender. :cheers:



Driano MG said:


> Conheço bem os dois lugares, mas faz tempo que não entro dentro de Petrópolis, que aliás acho a cidade com o centro mais cosmopolita (tirando a RM) e com ares de metrópole devido a densidade e verticalização. Comeu pão com linguiça na Casa do Alemão não?
> 
> Deixa eu ver se vc é dos meus, já comeu alguma coisa no Barrakin subindo a serra? :lol:


Já comi na Casa do Alemão várias e várias vezes. Mas tô é salivando com o pão com linguiça da padaria Duquesa aqui, quando vi... :lol: 

Onde é esse Barrakin? Eu conheço o Machado, mas de qualquer maneira só passo de busão por lá.


----------



## Driano MG (Sep 23, 2007)

lorrampaiva said:


> Já comi na Casa do Alemão várias e várias vezes. Mas tô é salivando com o pão com linguiça da padaria Duquesa aqui, quando vi... :lol:
> 
> Onde é esse Barrakin? Eu conheço o Machado, mas de qualquer maneira só passo de busão por lá.


Essa padaria Duquesa eu não conheço é em Caxias né?

Barrakin, o lugar é totalmente trash mas a comida é mto boa, farta e barata...:lol:
https://www.google.com.br/maps/plac...1551e9b8735971!8m2!3d-22.5777544!4d-43.261339


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

^^ Ah, me lembrei agora, conhecia o lugar mas não o nome. Aliás dia desses, com esse calor, a piscina natural estava cheia.


----------

